# Front Opening 40g Breeder Tank



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

I designed this tank to be a show piece for my business' meeting area. It's a 40g breeder that I snagged during a Petco $1/gallon sale. I drilled the tank for misting heads and had some glass cut to make it front opening with a screen at the top for ventilation. The background is one single piece of AMAZING cork bark that I got from a member here (guppygal). The bottom is hydroton/ABG. Before you even say it, leaf litter will be added after the isos and springs that I ordered arrive and are seeded into the tank. Most of the broms came from TropicalPlantz.










The tank will house at least a trio of P. Aurotaenia in January or so.

Thoughts are welcome!


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Amazing Tank!!


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

That's gorgeous, you just laid the tank on it's side then? Very cool


----------



## briley5 (Sep 27, 2012)

Gorgeous !!!! And you are right that cork bark backgound looks awesome !!!


----------



## Illustrator (Feb 4, 2011)

Great looking!! I love it!!


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Well I'm pleasantly surprised, I was expecting a vert but awesome nevertheless.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

JaredJ said:


> That's gorgeous, you just laid the tank on it's side then? Very cool


Yep, exactly. The cork piece was about 35" so I just siliconed it in place and then filled in the gaps on the side with some black GS. Then painted the small amount of GS that was showing with tinted drylok and viola!


----------



## tfox799947 (Jun 4, 2012)

I was contemplating doing this next year myself. 
How does your door open? Flip down? What kind of hinge did you use?
I would like to try this with sliding doors, any advise?
I want to but Terribilis in it.
Very nice back ground too! It is nice when a plan comes together!


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

tfox799947 said:


> I was contemplating doing this next year myself.
> How does your door open? Flip down? What kind of hinge did you use?
> I would like to try this with sliding doors, any advise?
> I want to but Terribilis in it.
> Very nice back ground too! It is nice when a plan comes together!


The door flips down. It's connected with a living hinge. I gave quite a bit of thought to it and decided that a sliding door would be more trouble than it was worth.

Sent from my KF8.9 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aqua tropics (Mar 31, 2012)

I really like the cork background, I've got a couple vivariums wear I used cork for the backgrounds and filled any gaps with live moss. Yours looks great and will look even better when it grows in. Great job!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Very clean look: I love it! Which neo is on the right?


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

rigel10 said:


> Very clean look: I love it! Which neo is on the right?


The large one on the right is Winnie the Pooh.


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

I have done something very similar with four 29 gallons on my rack. I love the look and the useable space, and the door opening downward works great. 

Tank looks very nice, worthy of a display


----------



## arichee49 (Nov 6, 2012)

loving those big broms at the front...good job


MrBiggs said:


> I designed this tank to be a show piece for my business' meeting area. It's a 40g breeder that I snagged during a Petco $1/gallon sale. I drilled the tank for misting heads and had some glass cut to make it front opening with a screen at the top for ventilation. The background is one single piece of AMAZING cork bark that I got from a member here (guppygal). The bottom is hydroton/ABG. Before you even say it, leaf litter will be added after the isos and springs that I ordered arrive and are seeded into the tank. Most of the broms came from TropicalPlantz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spyder 1.0 (Aug 27, 2012)

I love this. Great job!


----------



## Joesfiddy (Sep 4, 2012)

Looks awesome!!!!!!


----------



## froggies3 (Feb 1, 2011)

That is beautiful!! I hope guppygal has more pieces of cork like that.


----------

